# 3D Gnome Desktop "wie"

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich haette gerne unter meinem Gnome Desktop auch diese schoenen 3D Effekte.

Meine Grafikkarte ATI Radeon laeuft mit dem "Close Source Driver" ohne Probleme.

Kann also 3D Spiele und Funktionen nutzen.

Aber wie installiere ich jetzt einen 3D Desktop in Gnome unter Gnome usw...

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Anarcho

Du brauchst compiz-fusion.

Am einfachsten ist es compiz-fusion und fusion-icon zu installieren. Das letztere einfach mit in den Autorun und vorher dort einstellen das compiz der bevorzugte WindowManager ist.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Anarcho

In welche Autorun musst das eingetragen werden?

Ich habe im Angebot /etc/conf.d/local.start das ist eine Autorun.

Oder kann ich das irgendwo in Gnome eintragen?

Also hat gnome eine autorun? kde hat sowas, aber wo ist die bei Gnome?

Ich arbeite noch nicht so lange mit gnome.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Anarcho

Unter Gnome im Menü:

System->Einstellungen->Sitzungen->Startprogramme

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich habe den 3D Desktop aktiviert.

Compiz-start im Startmenu eingetragen.

Es scheint soweit auch alles zu funktionieren, allerdings verschwinden bei 

mir die Fensterrahmen. ich habe allso nicht die Ecken mit schliesen verkleinern usw...

Weis dafuer jemand eine Loesung?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## bbgermany

Ich hab das Problem auch gehabt. Bei mir ging es mit fusion-icon dann erst richtig  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## JoHo42

Hi bbgermany,

danke fuer die schnelle Antwort am fruehen morgen.

Aber im portage finde ich kein packet welches fusion-icon heist.

Jetzt ist die Frage, was muss ich da noch installieren.

Besser wo kann ich das packet fusion-icon finden?

Ich habe mal in den aktuellen distfiles geschaut und dort ist auch kein

packet namens fusion-icon.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> Aber im portage finde ich kein packet welches fusion-icon heist. 

 

http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-apps/fusion-icon

----------

## misterjack

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> packet

 

Nicht doch, heißt immernoch Paket  :Smile: 

Im desktop-effects overlay findest du auch aktuellere Versionen von compiz. (emerge layman && man layman)

----------

## Max Steel

evtl musst du die Fenster Dekoration noch aktivieren, am einfachsten über den ccsm (oder so ähnlich)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

also das mit fusion-icon hat nicht geklappt.

Was kann man sonst noch machen?

Ich habe auch aus dem Forum verschiedene sachen wie compiz --replace usw. probiert,

hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Wie aktiviere ich das mit dem ccsm?

Ich starte das compiz ueber:

compiz-start

Gruss Joerg

----------

## disi

Also bei mir war das immer so:

im ccsm suche nach dem plugin "windows decoration" und da gibt es das command um sie zu ersetzen, fuer Gnome waere das 

"gtk-window-decorator --replace "

//edit: quelle hier

----------

## JoHo42

Hi disi,

dieses Kommando: gtk-window-decorator --replace habe ich versucht,

auch das compiz --replace.

Bei beiden Kommandos gleicher effekt, das komplette X friert ein.

Komme zwar noch problemlos in die Kondsole bzw.

Ach Control + ALT + Backspace startet den X neu, aber geholfen hat das

alles nicht.

Vielleicht noch zur Info, ich habe eine ATI Grafikkarte und benutze den

Close Source Treiber von ATI.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## disi

Hier einmal Schritt fuer Schritt, wie es bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert (habe nvidia)...

hast du da so etwas wie "Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"" bei ATI in der xorg.conf?

So lange opengl und direct rendering aktiviert ist sollte das compiz nicht jucken, oder?

glxinfo | grep direct

"emerge compiz-fusion" < das ist das meta package und sollte eigentlich alles installieren, also compiz und plugins

Dann starte Gnome und geh in den ccsm (kann man auch via Terminal starten)

Suche "windows decoration" plugin und trage als command "gtk-window-decorator --replace" ein.

Oeffne noch ein terminal und starte via "compiz-manager" < heisst das derzeit glaube

Dann musst du nurnoch den compiz-manager automatisch starten mit Gnome.

----------

## Josef.95

Manuell konfigurieren wie von disi beschrieben geht natürlich auch, aber: warum sich das leben so schwer machen?

@JoHo42

mach doch mal ein --sync , fusion-icon ist seit Wochen oder gar Monaten? im portage-tree verfügbar! 

```
$ eix fusion-icon

* x11-apps/fusion-icon

     Available versions:  (~)0.1!m {gtk qt4}

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion Tray Icon and Manager
```

MfG

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

der 3D Desktop laeuft.

Jetzt ist mir denoch etwas aufgefallen.

Wenn ich Videos bzw. Filme schaue, dann flackert das Bild.

Also da sind dann kurze Unterbrechnungen (refresh) moeglich.

Das ist irgendwie ganz schoen stoerend.

Ist da irgendwie eine moeglichkeit das abzuschalten?

Gruss Joerg

----------

